# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Vendredi, souris sauvée d'un piège collant

## RyuDesChats

bonjour ou bonsoir, 

voila un moment que je ne suis pas venus, et si je reviens aujourd'hui c'est parce qu'il y a une urgence. Je m'explique :

la ou je travail j'ai entendu au loin un cri très aiguë et en cherchant j'ai trouvé une souris collée de la tête aux pieds contre un piège de ce genre : 

panique a bord, j'étais au téléphone avec mon homme (que je remercie encore 1000 fois) qui essayait tant bien que mal de trouver une solution car elle se débattait, la peau restait collé et elle criait, il y a même du blanc qui est sorti de ces yeux la pauvre Vendredi (c'est son nom depuis 1h). j'ai finis, après avoir essayé un tas de truc pour la décollée, par y arriver   :amour3: 

Pour l'instant la miss est dans un tuper troué, j'ai très peur que mes collègues ne la trouve, mais je l'ai bien caché...je la rapatrie chez moi dans quelques heures, il va falloir qu'elle se fasse au bruit du scooter la pauvre, mais c'est toujours mieux que de rester collée !

Donc, j'ai des cages pour petits rongeurs chez moi, c'est une souris sauvage, elle est donc porteuse de germes non ? car j'ai famille nombreuse a la maison je vais donc essayer d'éviter les contacts pour le moment. ceci dit, je refuse de l'avoir décollé pour la garder en cage (sauf si c'était nécessaire), pourrais je la relâcher dans les champs ? en sachant qu'elle est de paris (lol) et que j'ai peur qu'elle ne survive pas dans les champs...

Je suis encore hyper perturbé par ce que j'ai vus, j'ai besoin de vos lanternes je n'ai pas les idées claires, merci à tous !! pourvu qu'elle survive !!!    ::  

PS: la connerie et barbarie humaine est à gerber je me refuse à y croire à chaque fois que je la constate mais ca me choque toujours autant, jours après jours !!!

----------


## Elanym

Tout d'abord bravo pour ton geste.
Une fois chez toi donne lui a boire et a manger (si tu a des rongeur privilégie les graines aux bouchons) et surveille là quelques heures histoire d'être sure que tout vas bien.

Une fois cela fait tu pourra la relâché, elle deviendrais folle en captivité. Par contre essaye de trouvé une vieille grange ou quelque chose comme ça, un endroit où elle puisse trouvé a se plaqué et a mangé 

Par contre effectivement quarantaine strics par rapport a tes autres bestioles    ::

----------

quelle horreur, tu as réussi à la décoller sans lui faire mal?
C'est horrible ce genre de truc, n'importe qui peur acheter cela?   :shock:

----------


## Sév51

C'est terrible ce genre de piège  :shock:  :shock: 
Comment peut-on les autoriser à la vente ?

Voilà ce que je viens de trouver au sujet des pièges collants sur Wikipédia :

_Ces pièges sont fabriqués en appliquant de la colle, synthétique ou naturelle sur du carton, du plastique ou des matières similaires. Un appât peut être placé au centre du piège ou une odeur être ajoutée à la colle afin d'attirer l'animal. Ces pièges sont utilisés uniquement en intérieur, car à l'extérieur, les moisissures et la poussière les rendent inefficaces. Une fois la souris piégée dans la colle, elle peut-être relâchée si l'utilisateur applique sur le piège une huile végétale qui permet de détacher le rongeur piégé. Néanmoins, si le piège est oublié, l'animal meurt bien plus lentement qu'avec d'autres types de pièges. Cette solution est ainsi déconseillée par des associations protectrices des animaux comme PETA. Beaucoup de souris meurent de déshydratation, de sous-alimentation ou d'asphyxie. D'autres meurent d'hémorragies dues au fait qu'en essayant de s'échapper, elles arrachent leur propre peau. Dans certaines juridictions, des propositions ont été faite pour bannir les pièges collants ou pour restreindre leur usage. En Irlande, il est illégal d'importer, de posséder, de vendre ou de proposer à la vente des pièges interdits, comme les pièges collants d'après le Wildlife Amendment Act_

----------

Merci pour l'info, il faut que je retiennes l'astuce de l'HV si cela m'arrive un jour    ::

----------


## RyuDesChats

merci à tous d'avoir répondu, très bonne idée la grange !!

Vendredi est en vie aujourd'hui, elle/il se porte bien et reprend des forces, je posterais une photo tout à l'heure. Alors oui, à retenir ABSOLUMENT ! De l'huile c'est comme ça que j'ai fais, c'est pas évident,mais c'est le seul moyen, cette merde colle énormément, j'ai donc mis plein de riz sur la plaque de glu, car à chaque fois que j'arrivais à décoller une petite partie, elle se la recollait en se débattant, alors il faut mettre quelque chose à portée de main à mettre sous la partie que vous arrivez à décoller, moi c'était le riz (c'est tout ce que j'avais sous la main). 

J'ai jeté les pièges gluant. En plus de l'huile, je me suis aidé avec un couteau à beurre pour la décoller, ça a prit un certain temps (en plus je tremblais de colère et de stresse que ça ne marche pas). Ne pas hésiter sur la quantité d'huile surtout !! et ne pas oublié qu'il y a la queue aussi qui est collée, alors prudence si vous devez être amené à décoller un compagnon. Ce n'est pas évident, de plus la souris pour ma part criait comme une dingue, il faut avoir du sang froid pour éviter (autant que possible) de la blesser en la décollant. Une fois l'huile mise le compagnon se débat, ce qui peut aidé à "diffuser" l'huile sous le ventre, etc...

Bref, je ne souhaite à personne que ça arrive devant vos yeux, moi ça m'a choqué. Ceci dit, Vendredi est au top maintenant, a à manger, à boire, et un bon dodo. Elle a même un bain de sable, je lui ai mis car elle est encore pleine d'huile, la pauvre parait ridicule avec les poils plaqué !   :fou: 

Elle est vivante, vive et a l'air de se remettre gentiment. Bravo Vendredi !!     ::

----------


## Sév51

Et    :merci:    à toi de l'avoir sauvée    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## RyuDesChats

Vous voulez voir la belle gosse ?    ::  

Par contre, on ne peux pas éditer le titre du post ? je vais essayer de mettre la photo, vous allez d'ailleurs peut être pouvoir m'aider, on m'a sous entendu que ça pouvait être un bébé rat...? Moi je penche pour un souris mais bon....

[img][/img]

Voilà Vendredi !!! alors, rat ? souris ? rat ? souris ?

----------

Tite pucen je pencherais pour une souris   :hein: 
Effectivement, elle paye pas de mine, la pauvre.

Merci pour elle, je ne sais pas si j'aurais fais preuve d'autant de sang froid dans cette situation!

Pour demander le changement du titre, tu cliques en haut à droite de ton message sur le " ! "  et tu peux envoyer ta demande aux modos en n'oubliant pas de spécifier le titre de ta demande.    ::

----------


## PapaRyuDesChats

Un sauvetage qui n'a pas été évident niveau émotions et actions, mais tu as fait preuve de sans froid. Toutes mes félicitations    ::  
Une nouvelle de plus dans la famille même si c'est une certitude qu'elle retrouvera de nouveau ça liberté (en espérant qu'elle soit plus vigilante a l'avenir). Au fond on ne peu pas en vouloir aux animaux si ils font parfois des bêtises ou quand ils se font avoir par  l'homme car ils sont tellement innocents.
Encore bravo a toi    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Elanym

Joli la puce, et bonne rémission a elle.

Par contre le bain de sable je ne suis pas sur qu'elle est le réflexe de s'en servir et le sable, poussiéreux, peut lui irrité les voies respiratoires.

----------


## RyuDesChats

si si j'avais un doute aussi mais elle s'est lavé dedans, ça permettra d'enlever l'huile restante pour pas qu'elle reste gluante. D'ailleurs elle m'en a mis partout !

----------


## Elanym

Temps mieux alors mais fait gaffe aux voies respi quand même ^^

Cela dis beau sauvetage, c'est pièges sont une horreur, j'ai déjà décollé un chat et c'était pas évident alors une souris .... Bravo

----------


## RyuDesChats

C'est vraiment une horreur, le sommet de la barbarie, il serait temps de bannir ces cochonneries ! Daans certain pays ils sont interdits alors pourquoi pas en france ?

----------


## sundays

Ca alors, je ne savais pas que ce type de piège existait.. Je trouve ça horriblement cruel!
Bravo à toi pour le sauvetage, je comprend que ça t'ai fais un choc, ça m'aurai fais pareil! Pauvre petite bête. Je suis contente qu'elle aille mieux   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

> Joli la puce, et bonne rémission a elle.
> 
> Par contre le bain de sable je ne suis pas sur qu'elle est le réflexe de s'en servir et le sable, poussiéreux, peut lui irrité les voies respiratoires.


J'utilise bien du sable de chinchilla pour mes gerbilles et mes hamster, c'est plus dangereux dans le cas des souris?  :hein:

----------


## Elanym

En situation normal (c'est a dire pas recouverte d'huile ou autre) les souris n'en on pas besoin, donc c'est inutile.
Par ailleurs elles ont les voies respiratoire fragile donc il faut évité les trucs poussiéreux, sable y compris. Mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que ça donne par rapport a des hamsters ou des gerbilles par contre dsl

----------


## RyuDesChats

Voilà des nouvelles de la tite Vendredi ! on peu constater que le bain de sable a son intêret, les poils se seche petit à petit. Une tite photo pour voir la rescapé :

[img][/img]

Elle est pas mignone ma titite ?   :amour4: 

Je vais prospecter cette semaine pour lui trouver un coin sympathique où j'espère, elle pourra survivre et se nourrir comme elle le mérite ! au moins dans la nature elle aura une chance de survie par rapport aux chances de survie d'un piège collant de m*rde !!

----------


## Elanym

Effectivement c'est déjà beaucoup mieux, elle est mignonne comme tout.   :amour:

----------


## New York

Salut, 
voila j'ai eu le même problème que vous, je viens de louer un appartement à New York et lors de la nuit de hier je me suis fait réveiller par des cris.. Ne comprenant pas et pensant que c'était mon imagination, je me suis rendormis, aller au travail, mais ce soir de nouveau des gémissements.. Je vais voir et la je vois un bébé souris pris au piège, pris d'horreur et de panique j'ai essayer de la libérer avec un cuillère, n'arrivant pas j'ai essayer de secoueur le papier et de mettre de l'eau ( L'erreur que j'ai du commettre ). Puis seulement après j'ai cherché une solution sur internet, et la j'ai vu votre aventure.. J'ai essayer et ça a marché!!!! Mais le problème c'est que depuis que je l'ai libérée, elle ne bouge plus.. Aurais-je pu la tuer en secouant ou en mettant de l'eau ou même trop d'huile? Ou est-elle maintenant en vie? ( Oui je n'ai malheureusement pu la garder n'ayant pas de cages ou quelque chose dans le genre, ne sachant pas non plus m'occuper d'elle.. honte à moi je sais.. ) 

P.S : Désolé pour mon français approximatif..

----------


## Cooki&cie

Elle n'a pas bougée pendant combien de temps environ? Une souris très stressée peux ne plus bouger pendant plusieurs secondes après je ne sais pas si ça peut durer plusieurs minutes. Je ne pense pas que ce soit l'eau ni l'huile qui ai posées problème après le secouage je ne sais pas... tu as secouée vraiment très fort?

----------


## New York

Alors elle ne bougeait plus juste après, et non je n'ai pas secoué très très fort, enfin je crois. Mais ce matin elle n'était plus à l'endroit ou je l'ai laissée, du coups je pense qu'elle a du survivre, je l'espère en tout cas et qu'elle n'aura pas trop de séquelles.. Vraiment monstrueux ces pièges.. Mais en tout cas merci de ta réponse!  ::

----------


## Cooki&cie

C'était donc le stresse je pense, ça doit être tellement horrible pour eux de se retrouver collés..,merci de l'avoir sauvé en tout cas!

----------


## loulouk

je savais même pas que ce genre de piège existait  :: 
après les souricides et raticides en tout genre...
 ::

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

bravo d'avoir sauvé la vie de cette souris ryudeschats  :: 

mais elle avait forcément plein de colle sur le ventre et les pattes, comment tu lui a enlevé ?

----------


## ririi

je pensais que c'était seulement pour les cafards ce genre de truc   ::   vraiment horrible

----------


## miss57

::  Quelle barbarie !!

Bravo pour ce geste magnifique  :Big Grin:

----------


## RyuDesChats

heyyy je n'ai plus l'alerte sur ce sujet-ci ... moi vendredi était restée tétanisée pendant un bon moment, quand elle était collée elle avait un liquide blanc qui sortait de son oeil tellement elle devait essayé de se débattre... la lutte contre ces cochonneries ne doit pas cesser, personnellement la solution que j'ai trouvé sans risquer ma place consiste a retourner les plaque de colle afin de les rendre inoffensives.

Vraiment abérant ces trucs !

----------


## Ines.Bnt

Coucou, 
L'article date un peu mais je viens juste d'essayer de décoller une petite souris d'un piège que ma mère avait mis dans la maison. J'en ai pleuré de rage et de tristesse. Grâce à ce poste, j'ai essayé la technique de l'huile mais malheureusement, la souris est décédée je crois. Elle ne bouge plus et ses pattes sont rigides ... Je ne sais pas si elle a fait une crise cardiaque en gesticulant dans tous les sens ou si elle s'est noyée dans l'huile. :'( Je me sens très mal du coup, je me sens coupable.
J'ai jeté le piège à la poubelle, c'est du grand n'importe quoi ces trucs là.

----------


## RyuDesChats

moi vendredi a eu de la chance que j'ai été dans la pièce d'à côté, je l'ai donc entendu se débattre et gémir, du coup j'ai pu intervenir dans l'immédiat. mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas évident du tout, j'étais très paniqué aussi quand j'essayais de décoller vendredi du piège, d'autant plus qu'un liquide blanc sortait de son oeil ...

je ne sais pas si je l'ai écris mais à ce moment là je me suis demandé si je devais persisté à la décoller ou lui couper la tête pour abréger ses souffrance ... je suis contente d'avoir fait le bon choix mais j'étais vraiment paniqué !

pourrais tu mettre une photo du piège ? moi c'était une plaque, alors ça allait, mais à mon boulot j'avais retiré d'autre piège glua

----------


## Ines.Bnt

> moi vendredi a eu de la chance que j'ai été dans la pièce d'à côté, je l'ai donc entendu se débattre et gémir, du coup j'ai pu intervenir dans l'immédiat. mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas évident du tout, j'étais très paniqué aussi quand j'essayais de décoller vendredi du piège, d'autant plus qu'un liquide blanc sortait de son oeil ...
> 
> je ne sais pas si je l'ai écris mais à ce moment là je me suis demandé si je devais persisté à la décoller ou lui couper la tête pour abréger ses souffrance ... je suis contente d'avoir fait le bon choix mais j'étais vraiment paniqué !
> 
> pourrais tu mettre une photo du piège ? moi c'était une plaque, alors ça allait, mais à mon boulot j'avais retiré d'autre piège glua




J'ai jeté le piège, je peux pas le prendre en photo du coup, mais c'est une plaque rectangulaire, contours de bois, et quatre ou cinq millimètres d'un truc pâteux et collant. 

Ca ressemblait à ça : http://www.anti-cafard.com/index2.ph...nt-loirs-2.htm 

C'est vrai que c'est vraiment paniquant de faire ça, surtout quand on a aucune expérience en sauvetage de souris ... Je me suis aussi demandé quoi faire, je pouvais pas la laisser comme ça et l'ignorer ...  :Frown:  

Vendredi est toujours avec toi ? J'espère qu'elle va bien :')

----------


## RyuDesChats

la louloute a retrouvée la liberté depuis belle lurette !! je l'ai relâchée dès qu'elle s'est retapé  :Smile: 

en effet pas évident, et il faut beaucoup de sang froid ! mais quand ça fonctionne c'est le top  ::  on sauve des vies !

----------


## laurette8812

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que cette discussion est assez ancienne mais quand je cherche piège à souris collant, je ne trouve que des sites qui en vendent mis à part ce forum.
Bref, je travaille dans un cinéma qui utilise ces pièges contre les souris et hier, après avoir senti pendant plusieurs jours une odeur de bêtes crevées, on a trouvé la malheureuse. 
Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour rendre ces pièges inactifs sans me faire virer (les retournés je vais me faire disputer, peut-être mettre de l'huile ou de la farine dessus) ? Est-ce qu'une loi est passée depuis et qu'il a été reconnu que c'était de la torture? En espérant, avoir des réponses, parce que je suis très motivée (et remontée) et mes collègues m'encouragent à agir.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Houitie

Proposer un autre système comme des trappes que vous allez vider dans la foret quand les souris se font prendre?

----------


## RyuDesChats

En principe les pièges collants sont fait pour qu'on puisse les relâcher, ce qui n'est en général jamais fait ... A mon boulot je pschitais autour du répulsif naturel, je ne sais plus si c'est menthe ou lavande ...

J'ai ramené le contenu de mon aspirateur pour faire genre "y'a de la poussière dessus", ce qui le rendait non collant. Pour ceux qui ont les moyens couler de la résine transparente qui durcit dessus peut être pas mal et probablement nickel niveau apparencapparence, je n'ai pas testé.

Moi tout ça ma gonflé, j'ai tout prit tout jeté le jour des poubelles ☺ tout le monde se doutait que c'était moi mais ... Pas de preuve, pas de coupable mouhahahahaha

----------


## Kyt's

> En principe les pièges collants sont fait pour qu'on puisse les relâcher


Je ne crois pas non  ::

----------


## RyuDesChats

Je me suis probablement mal exprimé : ce que je veux dire c'est qu'à la base on peu les décoller et les libérer, il est même écrit le procédé a suivre sur les boites de ces p****n de pièges. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que j'ai su comment décoller vendredi. ICeci dit il est fort probable que personne ne le fasse et que ce soit noté sur les boites pour se donner bonne conscience !

----------


## Floriane1704

Bonjour j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide ! J'ai vu que vous avez été dans le même cas que moi actuellement, sauf que j'ai une chauve souris qui s'est coincée dans les attrapes mouches ... Je n'utilise jamais ces choses en principe mais il y eut une période horrible où les mouches nous envahissaient ! Et ce matin une chauve souris s'est coincée j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide ! Comment faire svp ?  :Frown:

----------


## RyuDesChats

utilise de l'huile c'est ecrit plus haut. type alimentaire l'huile par contre je suis pas sur que ca fonctionne dans le cas d'une chauve souris puisque leurs ailes sont tres tres tres fragiles !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Attention aussi à ne pas te faire mordre... Elles ont des dents très pointues! Mets des gants, et passe l'huile trèèèès doucement, car les os de leurs ailes cassent comme du verre...

----------


## Kyt's

Voici des liens où trouver des conseils et de l'aide :

http://www.museum-bourges.net/chauve...9;aide-29.html

http://www.sfepm.org/SOSChiropteres.htm

----------


## Ethereal

J'ai trouvé une souris en arrivant sur mon lieu de travail. Je la croyais morte mais elle a bougé quand je suis entrée dans la pièce pour la seconde fois... Après une crise de larme, j'ai réussis à la détacher de la plaque en utilisant de l'huile mais elle est encore toute collante, je ne sais pas quoi faire pour l'aider à se sécher et à se débarrasser de ça ! Pour l'instant j'ai remis de l'huile sur son corps et je laisse agir, j'ai prit un linge propre mais dès que je tente de frotter un peu elle se débat... Je n'ai pas grand chose à disposition vu que je ne dois pas me faire attraper en train de l'aider... Que puis-je faire pour l'aider ? Ça devient atroce, mais elle a l'air de vouloir se battre je ne peux pas la laisser

----------


## RyuDesChats

moi vendredi était pleine d'huile, je l'ai emmené (pour la relâcher plus tard bien évidemment) et je l'avais mise dans une petite cage a rongeur avec notamment du sable de bain ... au bout de deux trois jour elle était niquel grâce au sable.

----------


## Saigure

Ethereal, ne panique pas et merci à toi déjà  :Smile: .
As tu un petit carton où installer cette souris? Quelques trous dans le carton, un bouchon de bouteille avec un peu d'eau et tu la laisses au calme en attendant de rentrer chez toi, le carton bien planqué de tes collègues.
Et puis tu lui aménageras un abri + adapté chez toi en lui installant du sable, comme te l'a indiqué Ryudeschats qui connaît son sujet! Je croise les doigts pour vous!

----------


## Ethereal

Pour le moment je n'ai rien pu faire d'autre que de la mettre dans un tupperware, que je laisse ouvert sur le côté en y coinçant un truc assez gros pour qu'elle ai de l'air mais pas trop pour qu'elle ne puisse pas sortir (elle est toute petite, je crois qu'avez de la motivation elle sortira de toute façon !)
Je lui ai aussi laissé le torchon dans lequel je la maintenais parce qu'elle a l'air de s'y sentir en sécurité... J'ai aussi mis du pain, en petits morceaux pour qu'elle ne galère pas trop à la manger et le tenir.

J'ai l'impression que ses deux pattes arrière commencent à aller mieux mais elles sont encore couvertes de colle... Comme je travaille dans une école, je n'ai pas accès à grand chose ! L'huile tenait déjà du miracle, heureusement qu'elle ne s'était bloquée que la moitié du corps...

Je crois qu'elle s'est un peu calmé, j'ai essayé de l'eau savonneuse mais je préfère la laisser se reposer, à trop la stresser elle finira par faire une crise de panique et risque de ne pas y survivre.

Je n'ai pas accès à du sable de rongeur, ni à aucun autre, il y a une alternative ? J'ai de la litière puisque je possède deux chats en plus de mon chien, mais rien de plus. Comment je peux l'aider à se débarrasser du reste de colle pour de bon ?

----------


## Saigure

Ben ce que tu as bricolé pour elle là, c'est encore mieux que ce que je te conseillais  :Smile: . Si en + elle n'a que la moitié du corps de collé, ça lui laisse une + grande chance de s'en sortir.
Je pense que tu as raison, pour le moment tu as fais le max, laisse là se calmer. En + elle est sauvage, donc gérer le stress de la colle + le fait de se faire manipuler par une humaine c'est beaucoup.
Tu n'as pas moyen de chopper du sable genre en animalerie en rentrant ce soir? Juste histoire de lui laisser quelques jours, qu'elle arrive à se nettoyer?

----------


## Ethereal

Je n'ai pas d'animalerie à proximité de chez moi, je peux en trouver en grande surface ? (type franprix, Super U, Carrefour...). C'est quel type de sable, d'ailleurs ? On a eu un chichilla mais j'avais 5 ans donc mes connaissances sont limitées, et tout ce qui est cochon d'inde, hamster et souris qu'on a eut ensuite on leur laissait de la paille naturelle...
Je risque de ne pas pouvoir la prendre chez moi car ma mère garde des enfants, donc une souris sauvage si il se passe quelque chose c'est tout de suite une catastrophe, mais je peux la laisser sur mon lieu de travail vu que je suis la première à arriver le matin et la dernière à partir, seulement demain c'est mon dernier jour car je suis remplaçante : celle qui va reprendre sa place est plutôt pour l'extermination des petites bêtes...

----------


## Ethereal

La voilà juste après que j'ai pu la détacher de la plaque. J'ai pris ce que j'avais sous la main : des mouchoirs que j'ai imbibé d'eau et d'huile pour que ça n'accroche pas trop. Heureusement aucun résidus sur elle, mais je me rend compte que l'idée n'était pas glorieuse ! On voit bien qu'elle a les pattes arrières collées entre elles et qu'elle est couverte d'huile d'olive > <

Et du coup, ça c'est sa maison de fortune. Je crois que ses pattes arrières se sont un peu détachées...

Ce n'est peut-être rien mais elle a fait ses besoins, ça veut dire qu'elle se sent un peu plus tranquille j'imagine, c'est rassurant...

NEWS 12h


Elle/il se remet bien. Après demande, on m'a dit que ça devait être un rat plus qu'une souris, mais pas de confirmation encore. La colle est sèche mais toujours là... Je vais partir en pause, chez moi je vais essayer de la débarrasser du reste en utilisant un coton tige avec de l'acétone, de l'alcool à 90° ou du dissolvant pour colle forte, puis bien nettoyer à l'eau savonneuse pour enlever les résidus. Elle n'a pas l'air blessée donc ça devrait aller (pas de pénétration dans le sang) mais je vais bien vérifier quand même :j'ai prévu des gants en cuir ça devrait aller.
J'ai essayé de contacter un dispensaire animalier pour obtenir conseil mais pas de réponse, si je n'y arrive pas je vais réessayer, on m'a dit que certains vétérinaires agissaient gratuitement en cas d'animaux sauvés.

J'ai pu contacter un vétérinaire qui m'a confirmé l'utilisation de l'acétone en très très petite quantité pour ne pas le/la shooter, et l'utilisation d'eau tiède savonneuse

Une fois qu'elle ira mieux, j'ai décidé de la libérer au cimetière du Père Lachaise : c'est proche de chez moi et immense je me dis que ce sera parfait pour elle/lui  :Smile: 

Du coup... je l'ai baptisé Jeudi !

----------


## Saigure

Pour moi c'est bien une souris, mais on ne voit pas des masses non plus...

Tu gères très bien et si elle fait ses besoins c'est chouette.
Du sable pour les oiseaux peut être en supermarché? J'avoue ne pas être familière de ce genre de produit...

----------


## Ethereal

Lorsqu'il/elle ira mieux et sera plus tranquille j'essaierais de reprendre une photo pour savoir pour de bon. Peu de poils sur la queue et des crottes longues et pointus normalement c'est les rats, mais je lui trouve des oreilles bien grandes quand même !

Je vais essayer de passer à auchan ce soir, voir si je trouve quelque chose de ce genre en espérant que ce sera le cas, quitte à rappeler un vétérinaire pour savoir quoi prendre... Si le but est qu'elle puisse se rouler dedans pour aider la colle sèche à se décrocher, ça devrait pouvoir se trouver. Mais vu que ça a les voies respiratoires fragiles est-ce que c'est bon de leur en laisser pendant longtemps ? C'est très volatile et je ne pourrais pas lui trouver de cage permettant de libérer la "fumée" quand elle bougera... Aucun de mes proches n'en possède et elle est si petite que les cages pour rongeur que je possède la laisserait passer sans problème.

----------


## RyuDesChats

Je suis bien contente d'avoir ouvert ce sujet il y a quelques années maintenant, il est déterré régulièrement comme quoi ça na pas servi a rien ! "Jeudi" c'est trop cool  pour les résidus de colle je t'avouerais que je n'ai pas eu le problème, j'avais tellement imbibé Vendredi qu'il n' avait pas de résidus, par contre elle était imprégnée d'huile mais bon, c'est alimentaire donc aucun risque ! Je l'ai laissé faire sa toilette et le bac avec le sable ca a été suffisant dans mon cas. Attention pour l'idée du carton elle risque de faire un trou et se barrer. Moi j'avais mis sa cage au calme en haut d'un meuble chez moi car elles sont porteuses d'un tas de maladie effectivement.

----------


## Ethereal

Je vais aller acheter un aquarium de transport (murs en plexiglas et des trous sur le couvercle, très haut) et du sable si j'en trouve. Pour l'instant elle est dans la baignoire parce que des que j'ai ouvert son abris de fortune elle m'a sauté sur le bras. Pas le moins du monde agressive, mais craintive ! Maintenant ça va, elle a commencé à faire sa toilette et mange du pain.

Par contre... Maintenant que je l'ai vu se déplacer et saute, je crois bien que c'est une gerbille...￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼

----------


## Ethereal

De retour au travail, je n'ai pas pu aller lui chercher tout ce qu'il fallait (recherche infructueuse d'une cage à la cave !) mais je lui prépare une boîte plus grande. Elle a mangé un bon morceau de pain, elle a encore fait ses besoins et elle a l'air assez à l'aise.

Visiblement elle s'est beaucoup attachée à son torchon : il me suffit de le mettre dans une boîte pour qu'elle y bondisse, je n'ai pas eu de mal donc à la déplacer.

Ce soir j'irais chercher le sable en espérant en trouver...  :Smile: 
En attendant, qu'est ce que je peux lui donner à manger ? Du pain j'ai peur que ça finisse par la constiper... Je lui ai ajouté un petit morceau de fromage, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit suffisant !

----------


## Ethereal

Bon, elle est installée pour de bon je crois.  Je lui ai fait une boîte de fortune, et je vais continuer à m'en occuper et à la surveiller. Elle a l'air d'aller mieux, elle se repose et mange un peu. Je ne l'ai toujours pas vu boire mais elle a uriner il y a 2h donc j'imagine que ça ira...


Voilà ce que je lui ai préparé, il y a suffisamment de trou pour l'air normalement (120 environ ahah), donc je pense que ça ira...


Je crois que je ne peux rien faire de plus... j'irais chercher du sable après le travail (vers 19h...) en espérant pouvoir encore en trouver à cette heure, sinon j'irais demain pendant ma pause si j'en ai le temps.

Je vous tiendrais au courant de son évolution !  :Smile:  Merci à tous pour vos idées, vous m'avez été d'un grand secours dans ce moment de stress...

----------


## Findus

Une chance pour que ce soit un mulot sylvestre, aka "souris sauteuse" ?
https://www7.inra.fr/hyppz/RAVAGEUR/3aposyl.htm
Tu en trouveras des images en tapant apodemus sylvaticus sur g0*gle, pour comparer...

source : http://www.123rf.com/photo_13297381_...ylvaticus.html

----------


## Ethereal

Ce serait fort possible en effet, mais je crois que son ventre n'est pas assez clair pour le confirmer... A force de la regarder on a fini par se convaincre que c'était une souris (essentiellement à cause de sa petite taille, elle doit faire la taille de mon pouce et encore...), mais nous n'écartons aucune hypothèse !

J'ai été, hier, lui acheter de quoi la sustenter : assortiment de graines et fruits secs, et un bâton de maïs et de graine à grignoter, en plus de sable pour oiseau dans lequel elle semble se rouler de temps en temps...

----------


## Calx

Je me suis retrouvé en descendant dans la cave d'un immeuble dans la meme situation.Une souris,ou un jeune rat,collé de tout son long sur un piège qui couinait reclamant de l'aide avec un regard desesperé et qui etait parfaitement conscient.J'ai hésité a la laisser la car je pensais ne rien pouvoir faire pour elle.Finalement je l'ai ramené chez moi et j'ai entrepris de la decoller.Sans utiliser l'huile vegetale,je n'avais pas regardé internet,seulement de l'eau tiede.Cette colle etait immonde et tres difficile de s'en debarasser.J'ai finalement reussi au bout de 20 mn a la sortir de la.Mais elle etait couverte de colle car je n'ai pas utilisé la bonne technique.Apres l'avoir décollé,elle n'arrivait pas du tout a bouger et se collait sur chaque nouvelle surface ou je la posais.Elle a probablement mangé du poison sur le piege egalement.Apres l'avoir sorti de la elle ne bougeait pas,je ne savais pas comment retirer cette colle sur elle et j'ai décidé de l'amener chez un veterinaire en pensant qu'il allait l'euthaniaser.Et c'est effectivement ce qui s'est passé.En reflechissant a posteriori et en lisant cet article je pense que j'aurais pu la sauver avec la bonne technique.Donc je le regrette.Ces pieges devraient etre interdits en France.

----------


## Sydolice

Des nouvelles de la petite souris-rat-gerbille ?

----------


## Segusia52

Pendant qu'on parle d'huile : c'est aussi ce qu'il faut utiliser pour des animaux pris dans le goudron.

----------


## Preferee

moi aussi je les libère rapidement de la colle avec de l huile et le lendemain je la mets dans un parc mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne survivra pas ...parce que l'espace où je l'ai mise sentait très mauvais et j'ai l'impression qu en plus des selles il y avait aussi du vomi ...bon la colle n'était pas toxique ...donc je n'ai pas compris.

----------


## renovatio

Petit mot à Ryudeschats : désespéré par les invasions répetitives et en dépit des solutions naturelles inneficaces j'ai opté pour les bandes a glue.

Jai été réveillé cette nuit par un cri strident et je suis allé constater l'horreur en prenant soin de ne pas réveiller ma copine pour lui épargner la scène.

Je savais que ca devait finir mais je me suis dit que "ca ne pouvait pas se finir comme ça", surtout sachant quelle était encore vivante, collée de profil et se débattant pour vivre.

Posé sur les chiottes a réfléchir, jai sorti mon portable et je suis tombé sur cette discussion et ton témoignage.

Jai aussitôt versé un quart de  bouteille d'huile d'olive dans un pot en verre, un sachet de sucre vanillé en guise de spatule, un sac poubelle au cas ou, et j'ai pris délicatement la bande de colle avec la souris se débattant encore dessus.

Je suis parti loin dans les ruelles, et pris d'urgence je me suis stoppé au bord d'un trottoir pour commencer l'opération.

Ayant lu vos témoignage, jai orienté la souris de facon a ce quelle soit le moins en contact avec la glue (a l'envers) et de facon a ce qu'elle puisse poser ses pattes sur une surface pour s'aider a sortir.

Je lai arrosée d'huile doucement et jai commencé a découper la glue avec le sa chet souple de sucre.

La souris a finit par s'en sortir, et jai pu la mettre dans le bocal encore lubrifié d'huile pour la badigoner et laider a enlever un peu la colle.

Jai traversé quelques ruelles et lui ait rendu cette nuit la liberté dans un grand parc.

Merci a toi d'avoir ouvert ce sujet et merci a tous pour vos témoignages. 

L'intention compte plus que le résultat dans ces circonstances.

Encore merci !

----------


## RyuDesChats

En vrai ce post devrait être "scotché" permanent, il aide tellement ! Quand ça m'était arrivé impossible de trouver des infos sur ces merdes, maintenant on se pose aux chiottes et hop ! on trouve une solution ! Merci à tous, continuez à prendre les bonnes décisions !  ::

----------

